# برنامج جامد جدا بيخلي الويندوز اصلي 100%



## MINA SAMIR 7 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

طبعاً إحنا عرفين إن بعضنا معندوش ويندوز اصلي أو كلنا فمبنئدرش نحمل برامج من موقع الويندوز(Genuine)وبعدكده تظهر النجمة في التاسك بار وكمان مبنئدرش نعمل update ولا بنئدر ننزل ال windows media player 11 ولا ال Internet Explorer 7and 8 
وحجات تانيه كتيرة فأنا جبتلكم برنامج خطير جداً اسمه:change xp key
وحجمه:253 KB ماعلينا إن إحنا نزله ونفتحه هنلاقي change xp key.exe و sn.txt هنفتح change xp key.exe هندوس علي options هنلاقي change windows key وبعد كده هتظهر نافذة فيها 5 مربعات والخطوة الجاية دي مهمة جداً هنرجع ندوس علي sn.txt هنلاقي مجموعة سيريلات هننقل آخــر واحـــد وهنقول change هيطلب منك إن إنت تعمله restart للبرنامج وبعد ما تعمله restart أغلقه وأعمل restart للكمبيوتر ومبروك عليك الويندوز الاصلي 100%100%.
ملحوظة:هذا البرنامج بيخلي الويندوز XP فقط اصلي ومبيخليش اي ويندوز تاني اصلي.
واخيراً الينك:http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ku2glmn5yoo 
ارجو اعجابكم وتثبيت الموضوع.​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي مينا

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## مريم البتول (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكراً كثيراً لك *​


----------



## aymannn (17 فبراير 2009)

ازاى اعمل restart للبرنامج


----------



## MINA SAMIR 7 (23 مارس 2009)

aymannn قال:


> ازاى اعمل restart للبرنامج



*بــسطة أقفل الــبرنــامج وافــتحه تــانــي وشكــراً عــلي مرورك*


----------



## kalimooo (23 مارس 2009)

aymannn قال:


> ازاى اعمل restart للبرنامج







يعني اطلع من البرنامج 

وخش من جديد

بسيطة اوووى


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على البرنامج 

جارى التحميل والتجربه .............
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

